# K2 T1 DB break-in for softer ankle flex?



## borborygmii (Feb 2, 2011)

Anybody else wearing K2 T1 DB boots? How long does it take to break them in for softer flex at the ankle?

I have been riding on my new pair this week and they are crazy stiff. This stiffness is awesome for fast carving, but this stiffness also limits my ankle flex which I tend to use for skid turns at low speed and switch. 

I tried loosening the Boa, which helped increase ankle flex somewhat but not to the extent that I am used to with my old boots. 

Thanks


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Takes as long as it takes ride em till they break in. Move the internal harness.


----------



## borborygmii (Feb 2, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Takes as long as it takes ride em till they break in. Move the internal harness.


What do you mean by moving the internal harness? The boots came with no instructions. Are you referring to the velcro strap, or the inside Boa?

Also, how long did it take you to break your 2010 T1s in? Thanks man


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Between the inner liner and shell, on the "tongue", there's a green velcro'ed on pad. The inside boa goes through this pad. You can move it up and down and it will change the way the boa pulls your heel into the boot. Higher up will make it feel stiffer, lower will make it feel softer (with the boa tightened).


----------



## borborygmii (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks!! the green velcro was KEY. i moved it lower and now the boots have great ankle flex. i was able to ride all day in flexy comfort! 

did your T1s come with instructions? mine did [email protected]!



kaborkian said:


> Between the inner liner and shell, on the "tongue", there's a green velcro'ed on pad. The inside boa goes through this pad. You can move it up and down and it will change the way the boa pulls your heel into the boot. Higher up will make it feel stiffer, lower will make it feel softer (with the boa tightened).


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

No instructions, I read something about it being adjustable somewhere online and then dug around in the boots.

Glad it worked out.


----------



## tycody17 (Dec 1, 2009)

*2012 T1s*

Hey guys, glad I found this thread. I just picked up a pair of 2012 T1s on sale. I don't have my board or bindings at my house (in storage) so I've been walking around in them tonight. I had the same issue with the harness restricting my forward ankle lean. Feels a bit better when I move the harness down on the velcro. The boots feel great other than this. I feel like I can keep the harness just tight enough and the outside (laces) the right tightness to give the boot a little less overall stiffness. For you guys who have ridden the T1s for a season or two, have you been happy with them? Any more issues with the harness being too stiff for your ankle bend? How do the boots work for quick sharp turns, moving in trees, and other all mountain freestyle type riding (not park or park obviously)? Thanks dudes!


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I have had 2011 and 2012 T1s (not the DB version though) and I love them. Have you heat molded them with a pro? I found that to be really critical for getting that broke-in feel out of them. I ride in a variety of terrain and do prefer a stiffer boot so I've found them great for all of the above you've mentioned. I'm an old-school rider and I like riding fast and laying down a lot of carves and fast edge-to-edge turns. I have not had to adjust the pad to open up the flex in the ankle as I find the default position to be good.

As for durability, the reason I've had two pair in two seasons is my heel-cup of my binding wore holes through both outer boots. I sent the boots back at the end of the 2011 season and K2 replaced them under warranty with 2012s for free. Awesome service!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

kaborkian is spot on. I had the same boot for a season and loved it except for the BOA. It's so easy to customize the flex/feel of the inner liner by moving that green velcro pad around.


----------



## tycody17 (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I returned my T1s and plan to pick up some 2013 Burton Imperials. I'm sure it would have worked out fine once I was on snow but from my adjustments of the green harness I just couldn't get rid of the pressure on my ankles when strapped into my board and leaning forward. Plus the T1s may have been a bit stiff for my liking, even though it seems like you can make them pretty forgiving. I never planned to buy Imperials and wanted traditional laceup but after trying on this year's Imperials they just felt better all around (for my feet at least) than the T1, 32 Tm Two, and Vans Wiig. The right amount of stiffness with a 7/10 flex I'd like for all mtn freestyle. I've used quick lace systems before and have to admit they are super quick, never broke, and easy to give two quick pulls halfway through the day if needed.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Sounds like you would've been better off with the Maysis from K2's line-up. Imperial is a great boot too...I rocked that a couple yrs ago.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

tycody17 said:


> Thanks for the info. I returned my T1s and plan to pick up some 2013 Burton Imperials. I'm sure it would have worked out fine once I was on snow but from my adjustments of the green harness I just couldn't get rid of the pressure on my ankles when strapped into my board and leaning forward. Plus the T1s may have been a bit stiff for my liking, even though it seems like you can make them pretty forgiving. I never planned to buy Imperials and wanted traditional laceup but after trying on this year's Imperials they just felt better all around (for my feet at least) than the T1, 32 Tm Two, and Vans Wiig. The right amount of stiffness with a 7/10 flex I'd like for all mtn freestyle. I've used quick lace systems before and have to admit they are super quick, never broke, and easy to give two quick pulls halfway through the day if needed.


How was the width of the Imperials vs. K2 (and other 32 boots?). Local shops are small around here, and the box stores don't have their stock in yet. I found the K2 maysis ever so slightly too narrow (perhaps heat molding would have helped) and ride 32 Lashed, which work widthwise but maybe too wide.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The K2's have a relatively roomy toebox too, but the Burton Imperial/Ion has slightly more room.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Triple8Sol said:


> The K2's have a relatively roomy toebox too, but the Burton Imperial/Ion has slightly more room.


My problem is that the width of my foot starts in the middle  

I found a boot fitter in LA. But he doesn't sell snowboard boots (he'll fit them though). So I have to pick one and then go there


----------

